# Hopper - S213/Joey S265 Software Experiences/Bugs



## n0qcu

Got the new firmware last night.

Am now able to view the DVR content from any of the Hoppers on any other Hopper or Joey.


----------



## 356B

Do you have a EHD hooked to anything? and if you do can you see the content from the non EHD connected Hopper?


----------



## n0qcu

EHD only shows on the Hopper it is connected to. (and *linked* Joey)


----------



## 356B

n0qcu said:


> EHD only shows on the Hopper it is connected to. (and *linked* Joey)


Thank you


----------



## P Smith

The version is not spooling now; seems to me it will be distributed same way as previous recently: short midnight spool for limited number of DVRs.

Interesting other moment: post-S2.13 in the air: AUA1/BSA1 is dl-ing for 100+ units.


----------



## TxDave

n0qcu said:


> Got the new firmware last night.
> 
> Am now able to view the DVR content from any of the Hoppers on any other Hopper or Joey.


Great feature. Has anyone heard when they will activate the bluetooth headphone ability ?


----------



## P Smith

Promised to implement OTA tuner's support first, then H2k's integration.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Promised to implement OTA tuner's support first, then H2k's integration.


Well if DISH breaks the "promise" and gets H2K integration out of the way I'll be the last to complain.


----------



## P Smith

So far it was unique report, who knows what we will get. 
Perhaps the version would be short living and next one is testing right now.

On second thought - the EHD access from any h2k/j in the household wouldn't constituted 'seamless' integration.


----------



## BarneyC

I have two Hoppers, each of which has two linked Joeys. Since S265 was loaded this am none of the Joeys can play any of the recordings (the Hoppers can). TheJoeys "see" them under the My Recordings tab but when I click on them to play noting happens. If I open the Edit tab for a particular recording it shows 0 GB and 0 Min. I know they're still there because I can play them from the Hopper. Dish tech support was stumped and sent out a tech this am. He couldn't find the problem either. He and T/S decided it was a software problem. Said I'd have to wait for a fix to DL and left. 

I thought you guys were supposed to Beta test this thing before I got involved? 

Seriously, has anyone else had similar problems? 

Thanks!

Barney


----------



## P Smith

Now you know who is real beta tester


----------



## James Long

I assume they did the usual reboot on everything. I'd unplug the Joeys and Hoppers and bring them up one at a time ... waiting for the first hopper to show a received satellite picture before starting the second Hopper and then moving on to Joeys after the Hoppers were up. Cold starts can clear some issues.


----------



## dunkonu23

Got the new software on the Den hopper and kitchen Joey. It's odd.. the Joey in the kitchen can view stuff on the bedroom hopper(s212), but the den hopper can only connect to the bedroom Hopper. I guess we'll see what spools tonight.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Spooling from 11pm:
R1881149258-R1881251097 
R1881264018-R1881264018 
R1881255745-R1881255745 
R1881255520-R1881255520


----------



## James Long

S213 6/27/2012. 2:30AM (ET)
(Still S264 on the Joey side.)


----------



## P Smith

For h2k the spool took almost 20 min, for J it's taking 45 min.


----------



## James Long

There is a new banner on the standby screen:


----------



## RasputinAXP

Just got my update, but...it's not like I have more than 1 Hopper, so... Stable, though.


----------



## 356B

I received the 213 update on only one Hopper, no 265 for Joey. Integration is non existent so far. The 213 Hopper can see the other Hopper but only PTAT folder....In network setting the icons are present but the non updated Hopper has no linked or unlinked graphic. 
In settings a new "Headphone" icon with a message this feature will be added later.
My Joey remote had to be paired this morning to get it to work, that anomaly could be a network issue to do with the 213 business, who knows...
Not having all units updated is a little frustrating but not unexpected.


----------



## dunkonu23

Both Hoppers and both Joeys are up on 213 and 265 here. I can share recordings across the house which is cool. The Den Hopper just froze. I've reset power to it so we'll see what happens. This is the first time either Hopper has hung for a while, now. 

Acquiring satellite signal.....

Back.

We'll see how it goes.

Scott


----------



## js0873

For anyone that has this update, and also had a problem with playing DVR recordings for channels that you're no longer subscribed to, does this update fix that problem?


----------



## TxDave

I've had s213 on both hoppers and s265 on 3 joeys since early Tuesday morning and so far it is working well. All 3 Joeys see and play content from both hoppers and and hoppers can see and play content from the other. Very cool. I didn't expect to see this working already, I had heard a while back that it would be later in the summer. With this and the PTAT with auto hop and a cold beer I'm good to go on these 106 degree days


----------



## P Smith

dunkonu23 said:


> Both Hoppers and both Joeys are up on 213 and 265 here. *I can share recordings across the house which is cool.* The Den Hopper just froze. I've reset power to it so we'll see what happens. This is the first time either Hopper has hung for a while, now.
> 
> Acquiring satellite signal.....
> 
> Back.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Scott


From EHD or from internal drives ?


----------



## BarneyC

BarneyC said:


> I have two Hoppers, each of which has two linked Joeys. Since S265 was loaded this am none of the Joeys can play any of the recordings (the Hoppers can). TheJoeys "see" them under the My Recordings tab but when I click on them to play noting happens. If I open the Edit tab for a particular recording it shows 0 GB and 0 Min. I know they're still there because I can play them from the Hopper. Dish tech support was stumped and sent out a tech this am. He couldn't find the problem either. He and T/S decided it was a software problem. Said I'd have to wait for a fix to DL and left.


I just discovered that the screwed up 'leg' of my system is running S212/S265/S265 wheras the leg that works correctly is running S213/S265/S65.

Maybe Santa's elves will come down my dish tonite and fix this freaking thing once and for all.

Stay tuned!


----------



## P Smith

Post first 6 digit of your Rxxxxxx7890 number and Santa's elf could take it .


----------



## BarneyC

P Smith said:


> Post first 6 digit of your Rxxxxxx7890 number and Santa's elf could take it .


R188148

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

One of the elves telling ... the range could be covered in a day or two ...


----------



## gregleg

I have 213 on one Hopper, 212 on the other. 265 on both Joeys. Problems encountered so far.

213 Hopper had the IR remote reset to disabled. I reenabled it but the Hopper still refuses to acknowledge my Harmony remote. I consider this a MAJOR issue.

213 Hopper can't see 212's recordings, but I didn't expect that to work.

The Joeys on 265 have problems playing recordings back from the 212 Hopper, when paired with either the 213 OR the 212 Hopper (they show the recordings, but when I select one to play they just jump back to live TV). Neither has any problems playing recordings on the 213 Hopper.

212 Hopper can't connect to any of the On Demand stuff, even though it has an IP address via the HIC and I can see my timers/recordings on the 212 Hopper just fine from the Dish Android app (so I know 212 Hopper is correctly connected to the internet). 213 Hopper sees On Demand just fine.

I'm hoping things improve when both Hoppers go to 213, but so far this is the worst release from my perspective. The loss of my IR remote is a big step backwards. I'll try hard resetting that Hopper later when I know it's not recording anything and see if that helps.


----------



## P Smith

New spool, but only S265 for Joey and extended serial number's range: R1881*149258*-R1881*325778*.
Speed is the same [25 KB/s] as yesterday, so it will take 45 mins to download. Regular speed is 200 KB/s.


----------



## gregleg

So a red button reset fixed the IR problem on the first Hopper that picked up 213.

The second Hopper picked up 213 last night. On Demand seems to work again in brief testing, and the Joeys can play back recordings on this Hopper again (again, only tested briefly, but it seems to work)


----------



## BarneyC

Gregleg-

Sounds all too familiar. I just cancelled my (third) tech visit originally scheduled for today until the elves do their thing.

On behalf of Dish Network, I'd like to to give a big THANK YOU to the E.I.C. (Elf In Charge).

Barney


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Deleted.


----------



## 356B

I got all H&J updated apparently last night.
Hopper to Hopper; Hoppers can see each others content with the exception of the EHD.
I had a lock up when viewing content from one Hopper to another, could not stop, move to live TV, a simple turning off and on the receiver got me out of that mode. Conversely when using other Hopper there was not this issue, using the options to delete, DVR or live TV worked normally.
Joey sees Hopper/EHD linked to as it always has, the issue is both Hoppers do not see the EHD, perhaps this will be addressed with later updates or not......Interestingly when in the "network" menu for Hopper 1 there is no unlinked or linked graphic for Hopper 2.


----------



## P Smith

gregleg said:


> So a red button reset fixed the IR problem on the first Hopper that picked up 213.
> 
> *The second Hopper picked up 213 last night.* On Demand seems to work again in brief testing, and the Joeys can play back recordings on this Hopper again (again, only tested briefly, but it seems to work)


I didn't watch the spool whole night, only first hour, there wasn't S2.13.

Can you tell, what time of S213 update? press System Info for that.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> I didn't watch the spool whole night, only first hour, there wasn't S2.13.
> 
> Can you tell, what time of S213 update? press System Info for that.


6/27/12, 11:41pm pst. similar to 212 last month.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> 6/27/12, 11:41pm pst. similar to 212 last month.


Perhaps other sat/tpn did spool the S2.13 while I did stick to 129W tp21 watching S2.65 ... Or cut my observation too early, before the S2.13 went out ...


----------



## dunkonu23

P Smith said:


> From EHD or from internal drives ?


Just from the internal drives. My one surviving older EHD still doesn't work.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23

New problem...

From the kitchen Joey which is normally linked to the Den Hopper, I tried to link to the Bedroom Hopper. The bedroom Hopper has the upstairs bedroom Joey linked. This attempt caused the Kitchen Joey to be hung at "Please wait while the Joey is trying to link to "Bedroom Hopper". I sat there for about 10 minutes before powering off the Joey and repowering. After boot, the Joey said it was linked to the Bedroom Hopper but attempting to view anything, including the guide resulted in the message above. I was however able to relink to the Den Hopper. Interesting.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me we got involved into silent beta testing ...


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Seems to me we got involved into silent beta testing ...


Too many words to be silent.


----------



## P Smith

You're counting my words, while I did try to count the company's....  Actually we got no one word about the S2.13 and such 'Easter Egg' as MRV or whatever named as such.


----------



## bgullicksen

I have two hoppers and two joeys. One pair, hopper and joey is working perfectly. The good hopper can see the second and play its recordings, etc. 

The second pair will not link. The joey just keeps searching for it's hopper. The hopper only sees the Hopper Internet Connector. The DVR Menu does not have the hopper selector menu, that space is just blank.

It can't see any other devices, but functions as a standalone system. Can't say this software is working very well for me. I've tried reseting both hopper and joey, I've disconnected the joey, then pulled the power on the hopper. Waited 5 minutes powered on the hopper and after it was fully up powered up the joey. They just won't connect so I've lost use of one TV. I've done the power off / on 4 times with no success.


----------



## gregleg

P Smith said:


> Can you tell, what time of S213 update?


Hopper 1 received S213 on 6/26 at 4:05am.

Hopper 2 received S213 on 6/28 at 2:22am.

During the time the versions didn't match, Hopper 2 and both Joeys were acting very erratically. If I had to guess I'd say something in the updated network protocol for S213/S265 wasn't fully backwards-compatible with the earlier versions, causing a confused system until everyone spoke the same language.


----------



## P Smith

I don't see any new spool for the models.

Only new test for ViP722: L7.25.


----------



## gregleg

bgullicksen said:


> The second pair will not link. The joey just keeps searching for it's hopper. The hopper only sees the Hopper Internet Connector. The DVR Menu does not have the hopper selector menu, that space is just blank.


What happens if you pair that Joey to the working Hopper? Since you say the working Hopper can see the "bad" one's recordings, pairing that Joey to the working Hopper should at least give you the ability to view recordings, which would get you your lost TV back...


----------



## oldengineer

I got the updates on both H/J on 6-28. Everything is working OK as far as MRV functions. The Joeys now have DHCP assigned IP addresses from my router.

One of my Hoppers has a problem dropping local channels from custom favs lists, This problem was not corrected by S213 and in fact seems to have gotten worse.


----------



## BarneyC

Still beta testing the 265/212 combo. Still not working.


----------



## 356B

With the 213/265 update can anyone see a EHD on the "integrated" Hopper?


----------



## bigdog9586

Got the update Wed on one hopper but other one and both joeys still on old software. Kind of makes it a pain when you can't watch recordings using all equipment.


----------



## hasbeen29650

I got one Hopper and two Joey's updated. One Joey linked to unupdated Hopper. Had to power off and restart the Joey to get it to work.


----------



## oldengineer

356B said:


> With the 213/265 update can anyone see a EHD on the "integrated" Hopper?


I can see the EHD on the host Hopper and linked Joeys but not on the other (integrated?) Hopper.


----------



## 356B

oldengineer said:


> I can see the EHD on the host Hopper and linked Joeys but not on the other (integrated?) Hopper.


 Me too, EHD visible to the other Hopper would be nice, maybe next time...:sure:


----------



## StringFellow

oldengineer said:


> One of my Hoppers has a problem dropping local channels from custom favs lists, This problem was not corrected by S213 and in fact seems to have gotten worse.


I have been complaining about this for weeks (even to a DIRT member) and it has yet to be acknowledged as a bug. 

I too drop local channels from my fav lists. Also my default fav list resets ever night usually. Always resets back to My Channels, change it back to my fav list, says for a night or maybe two and then resets. 

BTW, this issue occurs on both of my Hoppers!


----------



## bigdog9586

How long does it take for Dish to push the update to ALL hoppers/joeys? I got one hopper updated Wed. and here it is Sat. and 2nd hopper and two joeys still have 2.12/2.64 software. This makes it a pain to get full use out of your equipment. We should get credited for putting up with this.


----------



## 356B

bigdog9586 said:


> How long does it take for Dish to push the update to ALL hoppers/joeys? I got one hopper updated Wed. and here it is Sat. and 2nd hopper and two joeys still have 2.12/2.64 software. This makes it a pain to get full use out of your equipment. We should get credited for putting up with this.


 Give them a call, maybe they'll give you some PPV's..:alterhase


----------



## BarneyC

My second Hopper was updated to 213 last night. I am cautiously optomistic that my system is now operating according to spec.

Thanks again, Elves!


----------



## n0qcu

StringFellow said:


> Well the new update finally got pushed to my Hopper. I am now able to watch shows on my other Hopper. I did notice that now there are ads at the bottom of the guide advertising pay per view movies. The ads basically take up one row of the guide at the bottom. I plan on complaining to DIRT and Dish customer service. I hated DirecTV when they did this and now Dish has followed. Why???????? Not to mention Dish pay per view rental fees are higher than most others (ex. Amazon, Etc.).
> 
> Because of this I will be boycotting any Dish pay per view movies until these ads are gone.


You can turn off the ad banner in the guide,.
YELLOW, 2, 2 then turn off EPG banner and save


----------



## patmurphey

StringFellow said:


> ... I did notice that now there are ads at the bottom of the guide advertising pay per view movies. The ads basically take up one row of the guide at the bottom. I plan on complaining to DIRT and Dish customer service. I hated DirecTV when they did this and now Dish has followed. Why???????? Not to mention Dish pay per view rental fees are higher than most others (ex. Amazon, Etc.).
> 
> Because of this I will be boycotting any Dish pay per view movies until these ads are gone.


Ridiculous! Maybe you should look at guide format options before you go complaining to everyone.


----------



## James Long

bigdog9586 said:


> How long does it take for Dish to push the update to ALL hoppers/joeys?


At least a couple of weeks. Updates are normally done with expanding ranges of receivers. A few hundred at first, then a few thousand working up to everybody. That way if there is a serious issue DISH can back off before bricking everybody's receivers.

This is one of those updates where it works best when ALL receivers are updated the same night. Not easy to do when DISH is doing ranges and receiver numbers may not be in the same range.


----------



## James Long

patmurphey said:


> Ridiculous! Maybe you should look at guide format options before you go complaining to everyone.


It would help if something that was off didn't turn on when an update was received.


----------



## P Smith

Since last night, the S2.13/S2.65 are current national release. It's on 119W tp19 (main home transponder).


----------



## broeddog

I figured out by accident that my second Hopper in the basement downloaded 213 overnight. I tried to turn on the receiver in the bedroom this morning and it wouldn't power up so I got out of bed and did an RBR, it powered up and out of curiosity I checked the DVR function and the basement Hopper recordings showed up on the screen. I chose one of the recordings and it played fine. The receiver in the bedroom had gotten 213 a couple of days ago and it did shut down around 1:00AM to check for nightly update. The second Hopper in the basement powered right up when I checked the basement receiver and played recordings from the bedroom receiver fine. I don't no if the receiver in the bedroom picked up a bug of some kind last night while checking for updates, or it just went fubar. I thought I would mention this just incase somebody else experienced this power issue.


----------



## P Smith

broeddog, if you have EHD would it work from other h2k then physically connected ?


----------



## P Smith

A bug: (seen in S2.12 also) - watching live; jump back (10 sec); while watching it come to live view after unexpected jump to it, so it force skip of a chunk of video.


----------



## StringFellow

"patmurphey" said:


> Ridiculous! Maybe you should look at guide format options before you go complaining to everyone.


Dude, enough with the attitude! The banner was NEVER displayed prior to the update last night. As a new customer how would I know there was an option to turn it off, especially since it is called "EPG Banner"? And a banner and an ad are two different things, which is why the Help manual did help.


----------



## BarneyC

James Long said:


> ... Updates are normally done with expanding ranges of receivers. A few hundred at first, then a few thousand working up to everybody. That way if there is a serious issue DISH can back off before bricking everybody's receivers.


In a fully commercial setting, this process is called 'Beta Testing', for which employees are paid....


----------



## P Smith

BarneyC said:


> In a fully commercial setting, this process is called 'Beta Testing', for which employees are paid....


We got the point ongoing here for long time ... We as customers have a privilege to be beta testers while we pay for the process.


----------



## James Long

BarneyC said:


> In a fully commercial setting, this process is called 'Beta Testing', for which employees are paid....


DISH has that ... but there is always a chance that something was missed and it is better to mess up as few customer receivers as possible. The staggered release is something that DISH has been doing for many years on all models.

Some new "bugs" or "feature changes" are accepted in the process due to the positives that come with a new software release. Some times it seems that fixing one thing breaks something else. At some point a decision has to be made on what is more important ... the new feature or needed fixes or the new thing they broke.

What was the new bug(s) added with S213? Ignore what was wrong in S212 that is still awaiting a fix ... what are the new bugs? The "small screen"?

Sharing Hopper content is an important feature. Releasing that feature (or fixing the 'Hoppers won't share content' bug that has existed since the first release of the Hopper) is important. Hopefully now DISH can move on to the other bugs (failure to display more than 39 timers, etc).


----------



## BarneyC

Just yankin' Dish's chain. I would comment, however, that they do not seem to have a very good mechanism for quickly communicating software bugs to their techs as they are identified. In my case I wasted four or five support sessions and a housecall trying to find the answere to the 212/213 bug. No one seemed to be aware of the problem or the fact that itwas a software bug. I have long accepted that this is the price of life on the bleeding edge. I just cringe at what it costs Dish to deal with these issues.


----------



## nneptune

The update has totally screwed up the Hopper/Joey experience for me.

The Hopper works fine, but the Joey freezes up after being on for less than an hour. I reset and it happens again and again.

Dish is sending me a brand new one, so I'll deal with it...


----------



## mbski

Small picture upper left, with guide on screen. Stuck on even after going back to regular picture. This has happened 4 times today when selecting guide. Had to unplug all 4 times to restore picture back to normal size. I like new features and updates, however it seems they usually come with unintended consequences.


----------



## dunkonu23

New sharing issue.

Here, if both Hoppers are on, the Hopper in the Den doesn't have the option to view DVR content from the Hopper in the bedroom --the bedroom Hopper is recording. In fact, the option is GONE from the DVR page. Additionally, the network setup does not even show the Hopper in the Bedroom. The Bedroom Hopper can see the Den Hopper and content is viewable from Den Hopper.

Both Joeys see content from both Hoppers. 

Interesting. 

Scott


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> New sharing issue.
> 
> Here, if both Hoppers are on, the Hopper in the Den doesn't have the option to view DVR content from the Hopper in the bedroom --the bedroom Hopper is recording. In fact, the option is GONE from the DVR page. Additionally, the network setup does not even show the Hopper in the Bedroom. The Bedroom Hopper can see the Den Hopper and content is viewable from Den Hopper.
> 
> Both Joeys see content from both Hoppers.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Scott


If I'm reading you correctly I woke up to this this morning. 1 Hopper could see nothing....the other could, a hard reset on the couldn't see Hopper fixed everything. That's as clear as mud....


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> If I'm reading you correctly I woke up to this this morning. 1 Hopper could see nothing....the other could, a hard reset on the couldn't see Hopper fixed everything. That's as clear as mud....


Don't be so picky on him, he just woke up...


----------



## dunkonu23

No hard reset one Hopper was recording. Now, after the nightly reboot, the Den Hopper just hung and rebooted itself. 

I'll wait to click on "Submit Reply" to see if the Den Hopper comes back.

...

It came back. Master Bedroom Hopper is back in the Whole Home setup page and on the DVR page. 

I get the feeling S213 is not quite ready for Prime Time.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23

It's obvious content sharing between devices needs work. I was watching a recording on the Bedroom Hopper on the Den Hopper and decided to do PIP. I wanted to change the live TV channel and it didn't work. I was taken to the programming sources screen where I was unable to exit unless I selected either PTAT, Pay Per View, or DVR. When I selected DVR and tried to return to the recording from the Bedroom Hopper, the TV screen went blank. I waited about two minutes, nothing happened. Then I stopped the playback and selected live TV. No picture, just sound. I changed channels, blank screen. Hard reset required.

Scott


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> It's obvious content sharing between devices needs work. I was watching a recording on the Bedroom Hopper on the Den Hopper and decided to do PIP. I wanted to change the live TV channel and it didn't work. I was taken to the programming sources screen where I was unable to exit unless I selected either PTAT, Pay Per View, or DVR. When I selected DVR and tried to return to the recording from the Bedroom Hopper, the TV screen went blank. I waited about two minutes, nothing happened. Then I stopped the playback and selected live TV. No picture, just sound. I changed channels, blank screen. Hard reset required.
> 
> Scott


You're right, I've had very similar experiences with this new Integration update.
I think I'm just going to avoid the issues that make me crazy....mixing in pip is not very compatible, it really seems to screw the pouch. I beginning to wonder if the EHD issue is even possible with the current incarnation. Some integration is defiantly a plus and I'm appreciative for that although things could be much better.


----------



## dunkonu23

Sharing content is a big plus and I agree that playing around with features right now might not be a good thing unless it's late at night when other family members aren't awake.:icon_peac

Scott


----------



## wtrjock

My system is hosed after the update. I have 1 hopper and 2 joeys. I am fine with 1 hopper and 1 joey. As soon as I plug in the second joey, the hopper locks up and the joeys unlink. I dread the call I have to make to dish!


----------



## bigdog9586

Did you try unplugging everything for at least 10 sec. and plugging in one at a time starting with hopper?


----------



## sregener

The 30-second skip is too slow in 2.13. It used to be instant and now has about a 1-second delay during which the screen is frozen. It does appear to "listen" to additional presses of the 30-second skip button while the screen is frozen.

The DirecTV people are no doubt laughing, since I boasted of how fast the 30-second skip was on the Hopper compared to my DirecTV DVR. Now it's just as slow with that feature.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

One of my Hoppers will not give me closed captions, either on its own output and recordings, but also recordings on the other Hopper.


----------



## js0873

Whenever I try watching a recording from one Hopper on another Hopper I'm get blank screens (all black) for about 5 seconds multiple times during the viewing. It seems to just miss those sections, not like it's paused during it but simply transferring but not showing the transfer. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## garywiley

I got my firmware upgrade yesterday morning, and it is a complete disaster. I have had an issue with my system, 1 Hopper + 3 Joeys, since it was installed early in May. 

I have had a Dish tech. visit my home 7 times to correct the problem. The issue is that one of my Joeys requires a reboot several times a day. After the reboot the system works well. During the service calls, the techs have replaced almost everything in the system with no fix.

Yesterday , after the firmware install, my system became very unstable. The Hopper seemed to be OK, but all 3 Joeys had difficulty connecting to the network and staying connected. I rewired the connection from the Hopper to the node, and it appeared to work better, but later became unstable.

Last night when I was attempting to play a recorded program, I discovered that some of my content was unplayable with error 04. This sucks.


----------



## crabtrp

I have been very happy overall with the ability of hopper to hopper access. The only issue I came across was the auto-hop didn't work when I was watching PTAT from one hopper to the other.


----------



## vidwiz

Mine froze for the first time changing channels.


----------



## broeddog

I noticed a new bug today in the 213 update. When I change channels on the basement hopper I see a red color in the broadband icon instead of the normal green color. I had to go into settings and re-connect the broadband to get the green broadband color icon to return. When I do this I loose the ability to see my DVR or location to be able to toggle between my two Hoppers. The only way to correct this problem is to do a RBR but it will happen again whenever it chooses to do so. This also happens on the Hopper in the bedroom upstairs. I have a two Hopper and no Joey system and do really love the update to allow the Hoppers to communicate with each other, but this bug will need to be worked out quickly I hope.


----------



## harlock328

my hopper keeps locking up after the update. I called dish and they replaced it, even after I told them it happened after the update. well the new hopper is also locking up. dish is comng out again. this is crazy. i can't even use my hopper it locks so much.


----------



## P Smith

After installing bigger heat-sink with small fan onto CPU, h2k is running OK - no hungups, freezes, locks, etc.
If it (and Joey) wouldn't skip to live last 10 seconds...


----------



## Lee Bailey

I just got my new Hopper and 3 Joeys, replacing my VIP722 and VIP322 units. Unfortunately, the EHD I brought over from the VIP722 does not work at all. Error I get when trying to move files is stating that the feature needs to be activated. 
I got a hold of tech support, they could no longer find a way to activate it on the hopper! 

Dish support said that there is a known problem with the Hopper not recognizing some EHDs. So, a software fix will hopefully come soon. I moved all my recordings off of the VIP722, to move back onto the new unit.

Current version I have is S213 NACB

Any one else had this issue?


----------



## tommiet

Problems with S2.13 

1) Video freezing and rebooting
2) Screen saver hangs and I have to reboot
3) FF is now SLOW.... 

DISH knows about these issues...


----------



## dunkonu23

Lee Bailey said:


> I just got my new Hopper and 3 Joeys, replacing my VIP722 and VIP322 units. Unfortunately, the EHD I brought over from the VIP722 does not work at all. Error I get when trying to move files is stating that the feature needs to be activated.
> I got a hold of tech support, they could no longer find a way to activate it on the hopper!
> 
> Dish support said that there is a known problem with the Hopper not recognizing some EHDs. So, a software fix will hopefully come soon. I moved all my recordings off of the VIP722, to move back onto the new unit.
> 
> Current version I have is S213 NACB
> 
> Any one else had this issue?


Welcome to the club. I've had a Hopper since release. I had an EHD on my 722 but it had never worked on my Hopper. Turns out it's an older 500mb drive that the Hopper has problems seeing. They say they'll fix it in a software upgrade but it hasn't been fixed as yet.

Scott


----------



## OinkinOregon

Hello! I have the new update on both of my Hoppers but it does not show the other Hopper. I think this is from some Isolators that were installed on the switch. Does anyone have any advice on how to remedy this? Thanks!


----------



## Lee Bailey

dunkonu23 said:


> Welcome to the club. I've had a Hopper since release. I had an EHD on my 722 but it had never worked on my Hopper. Turns out it's an older 500mb drive that the Hopper has problems seeing. They say they'll fix it in a software upgrade but it hasn't been fixed as yet.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the response. My EHD is only 2 years old, though that's a lifetime in technology!

Just gotta cross my fingers then!


----------



## dunkonu23

Lee Bailey said:


> Thanks for the response. My EHD is only 2 years old, though that's a lifetime in technology!
> 
> Just gotta cross my fingers then!


As a side note, when the Hopper's were first out, Dish could send a signal to your Hopper to tell it there was an EHD attached. It appears either they've stopped that process or the CS Rep you spoke to simply didn't know.

Scott


----------



## bigdog9586

tommiet said:


> Problems with S2.13
> 
> 1) Video freezing and rebooting
> 2) Screen saver hangs and I have to reboot
> 3) FF is now SLOW....
> 
> DISH knows about these issues...


It's skip forward not FF. mine is also slow and also misses some pushes. For example used to push it 8 times to move ahead 4 minutes so miss most all the ad's now lucky if it accepts maybe 5 out of the eight unless I push it slowly.


----------



## StringFellow

I noticed at various times the option to select my 2nd Hopper to view recorded shows on the Hopper disappears.

Does an active recording on my local Hopper disable the remote viewing of content on another Hopper? What about a Hopper in standby?

Update: Stopped recordings and the issue still persisted. Recordings have no impact. Option to select remote Hopper was still unavailable after recordings stopped. Rebooted one Hopper and the option to select remote Hopper reappeared. I attempted to watch a show on the remote Hopper and the list of available shows appeared. I attempted to play show, nothing happened. I went to the remote Hopper and the option doesn't exist there either to select a different Hopper's recorded content. I assume a reboot there will resolve the issue and multi-room view will work again. This is the second time this has happened in the past week (have only had the updated software a week)

Summary: *Multi-room viewing does NOT work reliably*. How did this past quality control???? This version should not have been released!

Setup: 2 Hoppers, 1 Joey. Both Hoppers have cabled ethernet connections (ie. no wireless for these Hoppers).


----------



## patmurphey

StringFellow said:


> Setup: 2 Hoppers, 1 Joey. Both Hoppers have cabled ethernet connections (ie. no wireless for these Hoppers).


If you have been following 213 discussions, you might have seen that more than one ethernet connection to tour system will cause instabilty problems. With 213 a Hopper operates as a bridge and only one connection is needed.

Disconnect the extra ethernet wire, reset all of your boxes and THEN report any problems you might have.


----------



## Lee Bailey

dunkonu23 said:


> As a side note, when the Hopper's were first out, Dish could send a signal to your Hopper to tell it there was an EHD attached. It appears either they've stopped that process or the CS Rep you spoke to simply didn't know.
> 
> Scott


I was able to connect an older external Maxtor drive to the Hopper, and it saw it right away! So, the newer(2010!) MyBook drive must not be connecting the way the Hopper is expecting for now. I updated the firmware on the MyBook, did not do any good either. When I unplug the MyBook EHD, the Hopper brings up a message stating that I disconnected a media device.


----------



## garywiley

The Dish tech. arrived yesterday and ran a new cable from the Hopper to the node. The system was still unstable. He spent about an hour on the phone talking to Dish and came up with a suggestion. He disconnected the wireless adapter from the Hopper and the system became stable. I had disconnected the HIC several weeks ago.

I have lost about a dozen recorded movies and shows due to the firmware upgrade. I get an error saying I need to subscribe to the channel that the show was recorded from.
Dish tech. support said sorry about that.

Dish needs to get their act together on firmware upgrades.


----------



## dunkonu23

Lee Bailey said:


> I was able to connect an older external Maxtor drive to the Hopper, and it saw it right away! So, the newer(2010!) MyBook drive must not be connecting the way the Hopper is expecting for now. I updated the firmware on the MyBook, did not do any good either. When I unplug the MyBook EHD, the Hopper brings up a message stating that I disconnected a media device.


Funny you mention that... The one I have that doesn't work is a 500mb MyBook, as well. I did the firmware upgrade on it, too. No joy. My Bedroom Hopper never recognizes it, even on disconnect.

Scott


----------



## ATARI

The only oddity I have discovered (so far) is that I am unable to add TVland to a custom favorite channels list. I add it, save the changes, go to the guide, and it is not there. All the other channels I have tried have worked. Anybody else see this or something similar with other channels?


----------



## strikes2k

ATARI said:


> The only oddity I have discovered (so far) is that I am unable to add TVland to a custom favorite channels list. I add it, save the changes, go to the guide, and it is not there. All the other channels I have tried have worked. Anybody else see this or something similar with other channels?


There used to be a bug where you couldn't add a single channel. I thought it was fixed but you might try adding a couple of channels and see if it saves.


----------



## oldengineer

AutoHop continues to be hit or miss since S213. Last night 1 Hopper had no AutoHop for any shows, and the other had it for 50%.


----------



## StringFellow

strikes2k said:


> There used to be a bug where you couldn't add a single channel. I thought it was fixed but you might try adding a couple of channels and see if it saves.


Still an issue.....add/delete at least 2 channels to a favorite list. Favorite Lists have several bugs that Dish has yet to fix.

1. Adding/deleting channels to a favorite list won't persist unless you add/delete at least 2 channels.
2. Default Favorite List resets to My Channels.
3. Local channels (usually low channel numbers) randomly disappear from Favorite lists.

These issues are still present in 2.13. Dish and DIRT have yet to acknowledge these are bugs, regardless of the number of people posting here.


----------



## ATARI

strikes2k said:


> There used to be a bug where you couldn't add a single channel. I thought it was fixed but you might try adding a couple of channels and see if it saves.


That was the trick. Adding or deleting more then one is the work around.

Thanks!


----------



## tcatdbs

I rented 2 free movies last month. One said it has 3 days left, I deleted it, no problem. The other had expired, and indicates $4.99 now. I try to delete it, but nothing happens. So I have that movie in my "Rented" folder... any way to get rid of it?


----------



## galahad

Has anyone else had a problem with there joey not waking up afterbeing off for a while? After one of my Joey's has been off for a while and I try to turn everything on the screen saver saying to press select is on but nothing happens when I press select or anything else for that mater. I have to hold the power button down or unplugg it to reset it. I call Dish support and the only thing they wanted to do is send me a new remote which I think is a waste of my time. This just started after getting 265.


----------



## P Smith

Seen that once or two ...


----------



## dunkonu23

A new one...

Today, the picture on my TV was shifted about 1/4" up. In the 1/4" space was a black area surrounded by three tan, blue, and white parallelograms. Sounds odd, huh? I wasn't too bothered, so I watched the TV for about 20 minutes, then the Hopper (Den Hopper) crashed and rebooted. No more parallelograms. I'm thinking it's memory leak in the video portion that is overwriting a portion of display memory. This is the first time I've seen it. I can't duplicate it, but if it comes back, I'll report it.

Scott


----------



## garywiley

I have had a Joey not waking up for about 2 months. It appears to be OK with the new firmware.


----------



## dunkonu23

New Joey issue (for me?). Both Joey's do not skip backward consistently. Sometimes, it skips one second, sometimes one minute, sometimes back to the beginning of the buffer. Very odd. Interesting, though. 

Scott


----------



## Lee Bailey

dunkonu23 said:


> Funny you mention that... The one I have that doesn't work is a 500mb MyBook, as well. I did the firmware upgrade on it, too. No joy. My Bedroom Hopper never recognizes it, even on disconnect.
> 
> Scott


My older Maxtor (PATA interface drive) USB EHD is seen just fine. But the MyBook and my Fantom both have SATA drives inside, and neither one is seen. Looks like maybe some sort of driver issue.


----------



## oldengineer

Lee Bailey said:


> My older Maxtor (PATA interface drive) USB EHD is seen just fine. But the MyBook and my Fantom both have SATA drives inside, and neither one is seen. Looks like maybe some sort of driver issue.


I'm using a 1TB WD My Book A/V which has an eSata interface which I used to use when I was with D*. It works OK on both Hoppers.


----------



## Lee Bailey

oldengineer said:


> I'm using a 1TB WD My Book A/V which has an eSata interface which I used to use when I was with D*. It works OK on both Hoppers.


I was afraid of that! Now just have to wait for Dish to figure it out!


----------



## remlab

Since the update, I have had to reset the Hopper and joeys 3 to 5 times every day ( reset them 3 times in an hour today) for various reasons. 1. Hopper will say all joey's are unlinked or will not show any Joeys and the Joeys will say unlinked. 2. Hopper will say Joeys are unlinked but the Joey will say it is linked but will not work. 3. Joeys are unable to change channels. 4. Joey will, while on its own tuner, change channels on the hopper. 5. No/quiet audio on one Joey.


----------



## 356B

Have you ask for help, either Dish or the Reps who monitor here? What you are describing is for most, very atypical. Get in touch and get some help.


----------



## P Smith

I would try to cool it off - disconnect power cord for 15 min, then open a cover and run it for 24 hrs to see if it's overheating.


----------



## remlab

"remlab" said:


> Since the update, I have had to reset the Hopper and joeys 3 to 5 times every day ( reset them 3 times in an hour today) for various reasons. 1. Hopper will say all joey's are unlinked or will not show any Joeys and the Joeys will say unlinked. 2. Hopper will say Joeys are unlinked but the Joey will say it is linked but will not work. 3. Joeys are unable to change channels. 4. Joey will, while on its own tuner, change channels on the hopper. 5. No/quiet audio on one Joey.


Tech support told to basically live with it. It is a known issue and I just have to reset it.


----------



## remlab

"356B" said:


> Have you ask for help, either Dish or the Reps who monitor here? What you are describing is for most, very atypical. Get in touch and get some help.


I checked online and there were a couple issues reported but nothing else. Dish Tech support was a complete waste of my time. He said it was a known issue and I had to basically live with it. Only fix was to reset everything.


----------



## oldengineer

remlab said:


> I checked online and there were a couple issues reported but nothing else. Dish Tech support was a complete waste of my time. He said it was a known issue and I had to basically live with it. Only fix was to reset everything.


Dish Tech Support is a waste of time in some cases. Last week my local CBS station didn't record any PTAT shows. I called Dish and was transferred to a "Broadband Specialist". After hearing my problem he asked for the channel numbers of my PTAT channels - 3, 6, 10 and 29. He then had me take signal strength readings on 61.5 xponders (guess what) 3, 6, 10 and 29. Ironically enough I dont get any signal from 61.5 X3 where I live.

Have you PM'ed a DIRT rep about this? I think they monitor this site but I usually see more interactions from them on the satguys site.


----------



## patmurphey

remlab said:


> I checked online and there were a couple issues reported but nothing else. Dish Tech support was a complete waste of my time. He said it was a known issue and I had to basically live with it. Only fix was to reset everything.


How are you connected to your network?


----------



## garywiley

Try disconnecting the HIC and or your wi-fi connector. I disconnected my wi-fi connector and my system became stable.


----------



## remlab

"patmurphey" said:


> How are you connected to your network?


Wifi to dsl. Also tried wifi to hughesnet


----------



## dunkonu23

They're baaa-ack!

Here's a picture...










I thought they were parallelograms... but they're really just shapes.  It's a problem. Not a bad problem, but hey... it's distracting. Hard boots aren't a fix. Sure they go away, but this is the third time they've come back. Other video sources do not exhibit this startling, deviant behavior.

Scott


----------



## Oldcoot

remlab said:


> Since the update, I have had to reset the Hopper and joeys 3 to 5 times every day ( reset them 3 times in an hour today) for various reasons. 1. Hopper will say all joey's are unlinked or will not show any Joeys and the Joeys will say unlinked. 2. Hopper will say Joeys are unlinked but the Joey will say it is linked but will not work. 3. Joeys are unable to change channels. 4. Joey will, while on its own tuner, change channels on the hopper. 5. No/quiet audio on one Joey.


I had the exact same issue but mine had been doing it since installation a few weeks ago so it was not related to software version.
My problem turned out to be an ethernet switch located between my router and the Hopper was causing MAC address conflicts in the Hopper/Joey data stream.
I removed the switch and connected the Hopper directly to the router and all is well.

Try disconnecting your network from the Hopper and cold boot everything. Hopper first then Joeys. See if everything works with no network connection.


----------



## P Smith

Oldcoot said:


> I had the exact same issue but mine had been doing it since installation a few weeks ago so it was not related to software version.
> My problem turned out to be an ethernet switch located between my router and the Hopper *was causing MAC address conflicts* in the Hopper/Joey data stream.
> I removed the switch and connected the Hopper directly to the router and all is well.


It cannot be the reason. MAC addresses are unique for each NIC in each device.


----------



## Oldcoot

P Smith said:


> It cannot be the reason. MAC addresses are unique for each NIC in each device.


That was the issue with mine so don't tell me it can't be.
Mac addresses are unique, however, an ethernet switch stores the MAC of the device plugged into a port. If that port sees multiple MAC addresses as in the case of the Hopper making the Joey MACs visible to a single switch port, problems can and do arise.
When the switch stores a MAC from a Joey, the Hopper sees the same MAC in the Joey as well as the switch. Hence, conflict and confusion.


----------



## P Smith

Oldcoot said:


> That was the issue with mine so don't tell me it can't be.
> Mac addresses are unique, however, an ethernet switch stores the MAC of the device plugged into a port. If that port sees multiple MAC addresses as in the case of *the Hopper making the Joey MACs visible to a single switch port*, problems can and do arise.


Wow ! What was that ?
Seems to me you're making FUD here. NIC connected to a switch has ONE MAC address. I would imagine (if you have HIC) h2k ROUTING packets from all IP addresses, own and all Js.

Do you have a proof ?

The J and h2k 
(no HIC) connected to switches without such unbelievable description and working fine.


----------



## Oldcoot

P Smith said:


> Wow ! What was that ?
> Seems to me you're making FUD here. NIC connected to a switch has ONE MAC address. I would imagine (if you have HIC) h2k ROUTING packets from all IP addresses, own and all Js.
> 
> Do you have a proof ?
> 
> The J and h2k
> (no HIC) connected to switches without such unbelievable description and working fine.


I am not going any further with this. 
I put my analysis out there and one can agree or disagree. Makes no difference to me.
I don't need to prove myself to anyone and I am not getting into a pissin' contest on whether I am right or wrong. I had enough of that before I retired.
This is my last comment on this subject.


----------



## Lee Bailey

Well, the DIRT team was able to send me a 'hit' today, which resolved my issue with my old EHD not being recognized. So far, all my recordings are intact.


----------



## dunkonu23

Lee Bailey said:


> Well, the DIRT team was able to send me a 'hit' today, which resolved my issue with my old EHD not being recognized. So far, all my recordings are intact.


Outstanding!  Sincerely great news. Now, I'm about the only one. LOL! I'll wait it out. Maybe a new hard drive is in my future, but my wife has shows on the drive and wants them. Bummer is, we had two hard drives that were both functional before we got Hoppers. One died. Wouldn't you know the one that died was the one I had shows on... specifically, Michael Schumacher's last race for Ferrari. UGH. If I could get the drive to spin up, maybe I could do a sector level image copy to a new drive and maybe it would work... dunno.

I am happy for you, though!

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23

Oldcoot said:


> I am not going any further with this.
> I put my analysis out there and one can agree or disagree. Makes no difference to me.
> I don't need to prove myself to anyone and I am not getting into a pissin' contest on whether I am right or wrong. I had enough of that before I retired.
> This is my last comment on this subject.


Maybe a loop... something STP might have fixed. As long as you got it fixed, who's to say you're wrong.

Scott


----------



## js0873

Lee Bailey said:


> Well, the DIRT team was able to send me a 'hit' today, which resolved my issue with my old EHD not being recognized. So far, all my recordings are intact.


My problem isn't that my drive aren't recognized (actually 2 different drives on 2 Hoppers), but something even worse. Whenever I transfer recordings from the EHD back to the Hopper many of them get trashed (error code 04 after trying to play them). Once that happens, they're forever unplayable as far as I know. I've been told that Dish is aware of this, and it should get fixed in a future update. I'm not moving recordings either way until that happens. I'll bet I've lost 20 or more so far.


----------



## P Smith

dunkonu23 said:


> Maybe a loop... something STP might have fixed. As long as you got it fixed, who's to say you're wrong.
> 
> Scott


Could be the faulty switch; so far using many [different models/makers]cascaded switches in many places, I haven't seen such issue.


----------



## harlock328

P Smith said:


> Wow ! What was that ?
> Seems to me you're making FUD here. NIC connected to a switch has ONE MAC address. I would imagine (if you have HIC) h2k ROUTING packets from all IP addresses, own and all Js.
> 
> Do you have a proof ?
> 
> The J and h2k
> (no HIC) connected to switches without such unbelievable description and working fine.


Actually what Oldcoot describes is entirely possible. My understanding is the Hopper is an Ethernet bridge. If both the Joey's and Hopper were connected to the Switch; and the Ethernet traffic from the Joey's was sent out both their Ethernet port and the RG6 cable via the MOCA encapsulation (using same MAC) then the switch would learn the Joey MAC from the port the Hopper is connected to and the port the Joey is connected to. You would have MAC flapping/MAC re-learning between these ports. Also since the Hopper is an Ethernet bridge, any broadcast the switch sees from the Joey will be flooded out all it's ports (which the Hopper is connected to). The Hopper will learn the Joey MAC on it's Ethernet port and RG6 connection; and it will start flapping the Joey MAC also. Would cause both the switch and Hopper to have possible high cpu utilization and memory usage. 
Now this is just an guess what's happening. If the Joey's ethernet was never connected to the switch than it's like the switch is bad since you have to have a layer2 loop for duplicate MACs to be seen on switch.


----------



## James Long

harlock328 said:


> Actually what Oldcoot describes is entirely possible. My understanding is the Hopper is an Ethernet bridge. If both the Joey's and Hopper were connected to the Switch; and the Ethernet traffic from the Joey's was sent out both their Ethernet port and the RG6 cable via the MOCA encapsulation (using same MAC) then the switch would learn the Joey MAC from the port the Hopper is connected to and the port the Joey is connected to.


The Joey has different MAC addresses on the MOCA and Ethernet ports. It should NOT be sending the same MAC in both directions, causing a conflict when a switch sees the same MAC on two different ports.

I agree with your premise that IF the Joey had the same MAC on MOCA and Ethernet it could be a problem ... but it doesn't. (Checked on a firmware S265 Joey.)


----------



## oldengineer

That darned AutoHop. One of my Hoppers usually gets more shows with the red kangaroos than the other. Last night the better one got no kangaroos and the other one had all possible shows enabled.


----------



## remlab

"remlab" said:


> Since the update, I have had to reset the Hopper and joeys 3 to 5 times every day ( reset them 3 times in an hour today) for various reasons. 1. Hopper will say all joey's are unlinked or will not show any Joeys and the Joeys will say unlinked. 2. Hopper will say Joeys are unlinked but the Joey will say it is linked but will not work. 3. Joeys are unable to change channels. 4. Joey will, while on its own tuner, change channels on the hopper. 5. No/quiet audio on one Joey.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> So the problem hasn't come back since Saturday. Hopper is connect to dsl via wifi. Only difference is the number of devices connected to that wifi has been cut. My iPhone, tablet and laptop have been off. So why does the amount of traffic/ number of devices on my wifi affect the hopper to Joey communication?


----------



## dunkonu23

Can't really answer that because we'd need to know your exact network configuration. Could be your ISP only allows a certain number of devices on a home network (doubtful). Could be because you're using wifi. Could be anything.

Scott


----------



## Lee Bailey

remlab said:


> "remlab" said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the update, I have had to reset the Hopper and joeys 3 to 5 times every day ( reset them 3 times in an hour today) for various reasons. 1. Hopper will say all joey's are unlinked or will not show any Joeys and the Joeys will say unlinked. 2. Hopper will say Joeys are unlinked but the Joey will say it is linked but will not work. 3. Joeys are unable to change channels. 4. Joey will, while on its own tuner, change channels on the hopper. 5. No/quiet audio on one Joey.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> So the problem hasn't come back since Saturday. Hopper is connect to dsl via wifi. Only difference is the number of devices connected to that wifi has been cut. My iPhone, tablet and laptop have been off. So why does the amount of traffic/ number of devices on my wifi affect the hopper to Joey communication?
> 
> 
> 
> Your router only has so much memory for buffering traffic, that could be why it slows down a lot with all your other devices are on the wifi. I would recommend a hardwire ethernet conection to the Hopper just because it is less prone to transmission errors, and it does not have to compete with the other Wifi devices.
> 
> I just looked at my router, I see that the Hopper has 2 ports open on its ip address currently, my home PC(Dad) has 7. These connection counts can take up a lot of bandwidth over the Wifi. These are just my current active connections on ethernet.
> 
> 
> 
> Host Name IP Address Conn. Count
> 
> Dad 192.168.2.106 7
> 
> * 192.168.2.109 1
> 
> * 192.168.2.101 1
> 
> Hopper_br 192.168.2.104 2
> 
> Joey_MoCA 192.168.2.108 1
> 
> Josh-PC 192.168.2.114 10
Click to expand...


----------



## remlab

What does the Hopper us wifi for? Apart from On demand downloads? The hopper and joeys talk via MoCA. I have made no network connections to the Joey. If the Internet connection is optional, and the Hoppers and Joeys "link up" via MoCA, why would the wireless connection cause an issue? Unless the MoCA some how binds itself to the wifi connection. I have noticed that when I look at stats, the ip address doesn't change when I switch between looking at MoCA and Wifi.


----------



## P Smith

Lee Bailey said:


> remlab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your router only has so much memory for buffering traffic, that could be why it slows down a lot with all your other devices are on the wifi. I would recommend a hardwire ethernet conection to the Hopper just because it is less prone to transmission errors, and it does not have to compete with the other Wifi devices.
> 
> I just looked at my router, I see that the Hopper has 2 ports open on its ip address currently, my home PC(Dad) has 7. These connection counts can take up a lot of bandwidth over the Wifi. These are just my current active connections on ethernet.
> 
> 
> 
> Host Name IP Address Conn. Count
> 
> Dad 192.168.2.106 7
> 
> * 192.168.2.109 1
> 
> * 192.168.2.101 1
> 
> Hopper_br 192.168.2.104 2
> 
> Joey_MoCA 192.168.2.108 1
> 
> Josh-PC 192.168.2.114 10
> 
> 
> 
> Adding 'pipes' will make your table pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Host Name | IP Address | Conn. Count
> 
> Dad |192.168.2.106 |7
> 
> * |192.168.2.109 |1
> 
> * |192.168.2.101 |1
> 
> Hopper_br |192.168.2.104 |2
> 
> Joey_MoCA |192.168.2.108 |1
> 
> Josh-PC |192.168.2.114 |10
Click to expand...


----------



## Lee Bailey

Thanks! I was wondering how to do that!
So, how did you do that?


----------



## P Smith

Make a quote from my post - you will see what and where I added the 'pipes'.


----------



## bigdog9586

oldengineer said:


> That darned AutoHop. One of my Hoppers usually gets more shows with the red kangaroos than the other. Last night the better one got no kangaroos and the other one had all possible shows enabled.


Why would you even want both hoppers recording the networks?


----------



## dunkonu23

bigdog9586 said:


> Why would you even want both hoppers recording the networks?


At first, we did that because it gave us the ability to view Prime Time shows anywhere. Now with shared content, it's moot.

Scott


----------



## ttthoon

Us installers were told by management this week that WiFi connection is causing a ton of issues with hopper/joey stability and that we should avoid it like the plague. Try any other means of connectivity (H.I.C., direct connection, ...) for now.


----------



## mrjim

I am recording Prime Time on only one hopper, but when I try to view the Prime Time with AutoHop it does not ship the commercials. With a joey link to the hopper with the Prime Time it works. Any idea what I should do?


----------



## mrjim

I omitted that viewing with the other Hopper, the Auto Hop does not work


----------



## oldengineer

mrjim said:


> I am recording Prime Time on only one hopper, but when I try to view the Prime Time with AutoHop it does not ship the commercials. With a joey link to the hopper with the Prime Time it works. Any idea what I should do?


My system works the same way. Looks like a bug.


----------



## JmC

mrjim said:


> I am recording Prime Time on only one hopper, but when I try to view the Prime Time with AutoHop it does not ship the commercials. With a joey link to the hopper with the Prime Time it works. Any idea what I should do?





mrjim said:


> I omitted that viewing with the other Hopper, the Auto Hop does not work





oldengineer said:


> My system works the same way. Looks like a bug.


I too am seeing this. When you start viewing the event you are asked if you wish to enable AutoHop. Then doesn't do it.


----------



## garywiley

I have the same problem with shows restored to the main hard drive. Error message 04.
I have lost about 40 shows and movies. I also have problems deleting these same shows. This is all related to the firmware upgrade.


----------



## dunkonu23

Does anyone else have sound loss when attempting to view a recording from one Joey to another? So far, the only way I've found to fix this is to hard boot the viewing Hopper.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Umm , recording always happened on h2k - Js only play from it too.


----------



## bigdog9586

Ok, mine seems to be working farly well except for the skip forward which sucks. I guess it's time for another software up date.


----------



## dunkonu23

P Smith said:


> Umm , recording always happened on h2k - Js only play from it too.


Was this directed toward me?

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Partially. That would explain why h2k reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## dunkonu23

P Smith said:


> Partially. That would explain why h2k reboot fixed the problem.


I would think one Hopper should be able to play content from another Hopper error free. This is not the case. I am aware of Hopper to Joey relationships, however Hopper to Hopper content sharing is problematic at best.

Scott


----------



## RasputinAXP

dunkonu23 said:


> Does anyone else have sound loss when attempting to view a recording from one Joey to another? So far, the only way I've found to fix this is to hard boot the viewing Hopper.
> 
> Scott





P Smith said:


> Umm , recording always happened on h2k - Js only play from it too.





dunkonu23 said:


> I would think one Hopper should be able to play content from another Hopper error free. This is not the case. I am aware of Hopper to Joey relationships, however Hopper to Hopper content sharing is problematic at best.
> 
> Scott


Scott, you said "Joey to Joey."


----------



## gregleg

S215 hit one of my Hoppers last night, but I haven't had time to investigate the differences (other than noting my user partition is up to ~1.2TB now -- apparently some change in how PTAT is stored). The other Hopper remains at S213.

S267 on one Joey, the other is currently unplugged so no update there.


----------



## dunkonu23

RasputinAXP said:


> Scott, you said "Joey to Joey."


Well, that would explain that.  (My post... I meant Hopper to Hopper... LOL!)

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23

S215/S267 7/18/2012 3:31AM on one Hopper/Joey. Haven't checked the other one.

Scott


----------



## xfoneguy

no sound watching recordings hopper-to-hopper....... problem seems to be random/intermittent.


----------

